# Perch



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

My wife really loves perch. I remember when I was younger catching a few perch from Alum. I have yet to catch any more in central ohio. Is there any place in Central Ohio where I can take my wife to fish for perch or do we need to charter an erie trip?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Perch...Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

You can catch them in Hoover and Alum but your lucky if you catch more then 15 that are even eatable size. Don't waste your time plan an Erie trip!


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Columbusslim31 said:


> My wife really loves perch. I remember when I was younger catching a few perch from Alum. I have yet to catch any more in central ohio. Is there any place in Central Ohio where I can take my wife to fish for perch or do we need to charter an erie trip?


I don't know of any around here. I say erie


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Id have to agree, Erie (check out a headboat for perch BTW) Im unaware of any place in central Ohio that you can catch a dinner of Perch, alot and I mean alot of cast netting at Alum for shad produced on 1 Perch all year and it was 4 inches. None at Hoover.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

There is 3 lakes here on the west side of the city . Here off of amity road and plain city /georgesville rd i believe. This place is called praire oaks.It just opened this year.Prairie Oaks
Open 6:30 a.m. to dusk
All 3 lakes are nice. not bad size perch


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

deff plan a trip to erie.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i've heard you can catch a few out of IL but i haven't ever caught any. if you are planning a trip for perch check out cinbadd charter service i went with them on a walleye trip this past spring and they were awsome. will deffinetly find you the fish. they usually guide out of port clinton from spring until early fall and then fall until the ice comes on they go out of vermillion. very friendly will find the fish and very competivly priced. we went out on a six man charter and with our stay { double wide trailler at camp ground, through the guide service} it cost us 120 each. and the perch trips are less than the walleye. they also offer a fish cleaning service as well. check em out www.cinbaddfishingcharters.com.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have caught a few at Alum but all were very small, caught them while floating minnies around for crappie.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not really central Ohio, but Grand Lake St. Marys has a decent population & some jumbos. Nothing like Erie, but lots cheaper. Indian also has some good ones, but it seems rather hit or miss.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info. It's more than adequate. Now I have a few places to chose from.  The wife will be pleased.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

dnavarroj said:


> There is 3 lakes here on the west side of the city . Here off of amity road and plain city /georgesville rd i believe. This place is called praire oaks.It just opened this year.Prairie Oaks
> Open 6:30 a.m. to dusk
> All 3 lakes are nice. not bad size perch


Anyone know how to get to prairie oaks? I can't find it on the map.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.metroparks.net/ParksPrairieOaks.aspx

dirx near the bottom!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

seethe303 said:


> http://www.metroparks.net/ParksPrairieOaks.aspx
> 
> dirx near the bottom!


Thanks John!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Some of the biggest perch you'll find in ohio are in indian lake, and you can catch some astounding #'s of fish at that size. but mastering the art of when/how/where and what to use, takes years of learning, or a gun to someones head who knows lol but even then I don't think those few fellas who know the trick would even give it up 

PS I'm still learing............


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

dnavarroj said:


> There is 3 lakes here on the west side of the city . Here off of amity road and plain city /georgesville rd i believe. This place is called praire oaks.It just opened this year.Prairie Oaks
> Open 6:30 a.m. to dusk
> All 3 lakes are nice. not bad size perch


I wrote Metro Parks about fishing info and this was the reply I got:

Thank you for showing interest in fishing at Prairie Oaks Metro Parks. To assist in answering your questions, I have attached an informational sheet that we have placed in both of our fishing locations (Darby Bend Lakes Area-off of Amity Rd and Beaver Lake Area-off of Lucas Rd.) that provides help/information to fisherman, boaters, and visitors using the area. Before we stocked fish our lakes we did extensive research to ensure we only stocked native fish that was found in the Big Darby Creek. You are correct; we have stocked Perch in our lakes, but only in the Darby Bend Lakes Area. In addition, we have stocked Large Mouth Bass, Crappies, Channel Cats, and a verity of Blue Gill. You will notice on the attachment there is a list of fish with size and bag limits; these species have been stocked in our lakes. 

I also want to point out to you (as stated in the attachment) that we do not permit the use of minnows in our lakes. We have done this for two reasons: First, with our lakes being relatively young we want to ensure that we provide a very good fish population for people to enjoy. Being an active fisherman myself, I understand minnows are great to use as bait, but they can also be used to increase the amount of fish being caught that would reduce our fish populations within our lakes until they get better established. Second, what do people do with their leftover minnows? They typically throw them into the water when it is time to go home! Not knowing for sure what type of fish species are in the minnow bucket when we purchase them, we do not want to introduce any unwanted fish species into our waters or provide the possibility of them get in the Big Darby Creek which is a National and State Scenic River. I personal know when I have purchased minnows to use in a different lake for fishing, I have found Northern Pike, Muskie, etc. in the batch of minnows. If we get unwanted species into our waters it would have a very negative impact on our fish population. 

I hope the information I have provided you has been helpful. I wish you the best of luck fishing our lakes. Please fill free to contact me if you have additional questions. 

Good Luck!! 



Tom Cochran 
Park Manager 
Prairie Oaks Metro Park 
3225 Plain City-Georgesville Rd 
West Jefferson, Ohio 43162 

Ph# 614.879.0020 
Fax# 614.879.0021 


I will post the bag/size limit when I get a chance.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Fishing this area for perch to eat may not be a good idea because the area is so new and catch and release is encouraged:

Bass: Bag(2 pp), size(14" or larger)
Crappie: Bag(10 pp), size(9&#8221;or larger)
Bluegill: Bag(10 pp), size(no size limit)
Perch: Bag(5 pp), size(no size limit)
Catfish:	Bag(3 pp), size(no size limit)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I can understand what they are saying by keeping unwanted fish out of there...but I know for a fact that there is carp in there as I have seen at least 1 swimming in there and a friend of mine caught 1 there as well..so it might be a little late for that, I have caught a couple perch out there myself on nightcrawlers but they were pretty small like the ones at Alum.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Feel like someone didnt believe me about the perch in priare oaks parks taht there were perch.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

dnavarroj said:


> Feel like someone didnt believe me about the perch in priare oaks parks taht there were perch.


I believed you, I just wanted to find out more about the place.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Bressler Resivor on the west side of Lima has big perch. Small boat and electric motors only


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello!

I fished in the lakes (and creek, too) today, and really liked the park. Can you tell me what the depth of the lakes are like? Is there a fishing map?

Thank you.

Karl


----------

